# Axes



## wallace (2 Jun 2012)

Hi all, inspired by Jimi's axe I new I had some bits burried under my workbench. I found these







Does anyone know what the item is on the right? Boot scraper?

I also found this one











I plan on makeing some handles
Mark


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jun 2012)

Glad that you found the axe thread an inspiration...and you have a nice few tools there to make handles for.

The Skinner and Johnson axe is really lovely.. and pretty old...this is from the National Archives of Dissolution of Companies...



> _*NOTICE is (hereby given that the Partnership
> heretofore existing between us, the undersigned, carrying on business as Agricultural
> Implement Manufacturers, at Ranskill, in the
> county of Nottingham, under the style or firm of
> ...



Although the company was dissolved in 1932 - it carried on under the new ownership with the same branding until 1961 so the axe may be from the second period....but it is at least 50 years old

Ranskill is near Doncaster...and they mostly made heavy agricultural and garden tools.

I think more research is needed...Professor Andy will almost certainly chip in.

The little hatchet is rather nice too.

Jim


----------



## t8hants (2 Jun 2012)

The item on the right is a support for heating pipes, often used in Victorian churches. the knife like edeges prevent too much heat being lost through the bracket itself.


----------



## Mark A (2 Jun 2012)

The bigun looks like a colliers axe - they had several in a lovely little antique shop in Brecon when I called in a few months ago.


----------



## wallace (2 Jun 2012)

Thanks for all that. I started a handle today but didn't have any ash or hickory, but I did have some reclaimed oak. I plan on laminating it with some mahogany in the middle, dont know if it will work but I need practice.






Mark


----------



## jettagreg (2 Jun 2012)

ooooh, axe's, I love axes. I've got an Elwell hatchet, a one piece Estwing Hatchet, a hultafors felling axe, and a S&J felling axe. I really REALLY want a Gransfors Bruks Hunting axe. which has a polished poll for skinning animals. If you dont know about Gransfors axes they are the very best. Hand forged in Sweden.


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jun 2012)

jettagreg":2xxkl2ut said:


> ooooh, axe's, I love axes. I've got an Elwell hatchet, a one piece Estwing Hatchet, a hultafors felling axe, and a S&J felling axe. I really REALLY want a Gransfors Bruks Hunting axe. which has a polished poll for skinning animals. If you dont know about Gransfors axes they are the very best. Hand forged in Sweden.



Mark...that will look superb mate! If guitar necks made this way are anything to go by and if you used the right glue then it will be as strong as a single billet of oak or ash...nice touch! May I beg a hijack in answering Greg in the interest of axe lovers the world over....

Hey Greg...what the hell...two pictures repeated just for you of ones that passed by my hands recently...

Little Ward & Payne...(my favourite!)






....and (now) Douglas' little Eagle....






This has aged nicely now after a few weeks...and some Tru-Oil...perhaps Douglas might post a picture if he gets time!

No apologies at all for repeating that axe porn!

Oh and the strangest thing tonight....some of you may know I manage a hotel in my spare time... :mrgreen: and tonight we had a couple from "up North"...and I just happened to glance at their address and blow me...it was Ranskill home of Skinner and Johnson!!!

I had a 30 minute conversation about the factory by the railway track that leads to the largest ammunition factory in England...used during the war. The guy even had a lady's garden fork from the same factory in the boot of his car!!

How spooky is that!

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Richard T (4 Jun 2012)

How's the handle coming along Mark?

Inspired by all this recent axery, I looked out one I bought from the bootsale last year. It's an old English pattern - Kent? It had an interesting handle; it was a beech, wormy, Queen Ann chair leg. So I started on a new one for it and it has been left drying ever since. Nice length of Ash that has continuous grain. 
This is how I had left it with it's shoulders still proud:






Started to pare the shoulders down with pairing chisel and draw knife 






- notice the care taken not to overshoot and dig in with the drawknife ....  






Dreadnought to take off the tool marks






Then tapping on and off to make marks and smooth them away






Until the head is seated very snugly. I will do some more seating to make sure before I put the wedge in. 






But it is looking and feeling good - I have been using it as it is and the head stays put without a wedge - a good sign.


----------



## wallace (4 Jun 2012)

Hi Richard, nice work I like the wavey handle. I did alittle shapeing today. The oak I'm useing had some holes in, so I have made a feature of them by morticeing them and putting mahoganny pegs through.
Mark


----------



## jimi43 (4 Jun 2012)

Hi Richard

Nice follow through on the grain there mate! Going to be as strong as an um....ox... :mrgreen: :wink: 

It isn't Kent pattern as that has a diamond edge either side...like the two above...

I think it is an English felling axe CLICK CLICK

Although I am certain that it will have a county name somewhere....

Can't wait to see how yours comes out too Wallace....

Jim


----------



## Tom K (5 Jun 2012)

(homer) OTHER NAMES: Kent felling axe; trimming axe; rounding axe
You forgot read your own link Jimi :shock:


----------



## jimi43 (5 Jun 2012)

Tom K":3o43r7u1 said:


> (homer) OTHER NAMES: Kent felling axe; trimming axe; rounding axe
> You forgot read your own link Jimi :shock:



So many famous things in Tropical Kent Tommo...don't want to show off ya know! :mrgreen:  

(homer) 

Jim


----------



## wallace (10 Jun 2012)

Hi all, I finally got round to finishing my axe.





















All critique most welcome.

What do you think of my tree root ball? It's been the bain of my life for three years. When I started turning I noticed that a road was being widened near to my house, so in my infinite wisdom I asked for some of the wood. Dopey me also asked for the root ball thinking it would produce some wonderfull contorted grain when turned. Petrol chainsaw wouldn't touch it. I should of thought twice when it was dropped off and it was bigger than the JCB bucket (homer) . At least I can test my new axe out.
Mark


----------



## Saxwood (10 Jun 2012)

I had a gorgeous Gilping hand axe/hatchet with leather bound curved handle when i was serving my time until some scumbag maggots stole my gear :evil: , god i miss that axe and would dearly love another, btw the laminated handle on yours is nice imho :wink:


----------



## Richard T (10 Jun 2012)

Hey Mark - that's turned out to very nice effect. =D>


----------



## heimlaga (10 Jun 2012)

Two axes I recently put back in use: 


I got them from a nice fellow in Sweden. The bigger one is a broad axe and the smaller one is a broad hatchet.


My broad axes and a hatchet:


I have used theese two broad axes quite a bit and like them.


----------



## jimi43 (11 Jun 2012)

Mark...that is really worked...the lamination. Superb mate! =D> 

Heimlaga...those are lovely axes....I love some of the Scandinavian designs...we don't see that many over here...especially at bootfairs! More's the pity!

Jim


----------



## Aled Dafis (12 Jun 2012)

Not to be left out of the new axe craze around here, I'm eagerly waiting for an ebay special to arrive at work either tomorrow or the day after. 

I'd been eyeing up John Neeman and Gransfors axes for a while, but couldn't justify the cost, so I plumped for a "heavy hand axe" in the end having missed out on a couple yesterday afternoon. I understand the Jimi will be appalled by me paying over £10 for it, but I just couldn't find a suitable axe at the car boot sale for love nor money.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## thick_mike (12 Jun 2012)

Aled Dafis":3qxllj8u said:


> Not to be left out of the new axe craze around here, I'm eagerly waiting for an ebay special to arrive at work either tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> I'd been eyeing up John Neeman and Gransfors axes for a while, but couldn't justify the cost, so I plumped for a "heavy hand axe" in the end having missed out on a couple yesterday afternoon. I understand the Jimi will be appalled by me paying over £10 for it, but I just couldn't find a suitable axe at the car boot sale for love nor money.
> 
> ...



Glad I didn't bid on that now!


----------



## jimi43 (12 Jun 2012)

Aled Dafis":3msndvat said:


> Not to be left out of the new axe craze around here, I'm eagerly waiting for an ebay special to arrive at work either tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> I'd been eyeing up John Neeman and Gransfors axes for a while, but couldn't justify the cost, so I plumped for a "heavy hand axe" in the end having missed out on a couple yesterday afternoon. I understand the Jimi will be appalled by me paying over £10 for it, but I just couldn't find a suitable axe at the car boot sale for love nor money.
> 
> ...



HA! Aled my friend....over a tenner! Well...I suppose that if you want one...and you live in the wilds of Wales...it's probably the only way...I would think bootfair ones would be a bit thin on the ground mate!

You will of course post some pictures of it won't you? 8) 

Jim


----------



## Aled Dafis (12 Jun 2012)

We have a couple of car boot sales around here, but they're full of knackered toys / kids clothes with very little if any tools, not to mention quality tools, you're spoilt for choice!

The reason I missed out on a few Sunday afternoon was that they were going for close to £20!! :shock: 

I hope that mine has a solid handle, it doesn't look too bad but if the worst comes to it, I'll just have to follow your lead and make my own, seems like a nice little project. I'll definitely post a few before and after pics once it's been over the felt wheel al la John Neeman, but it won't be until next weekend as I'm off on a Duke of Ed trip with school this Wednesday - Friday, let's hope the weather stays dry :? :? 

Cheers
Aled


----------



## bugbear (12 Jun 2012)

Following the theme of axe-love, here's my favourite little hatchet.







Cornelius Whitehouse and sons are known for the quality of their "heavy edge" tools - axes, billhooks slashers et al.

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Cornelius_ ... e_and_Sons

The handle is a close copy of the original, which was gorgeously comfortable, but sadly the portion inside the head was mainly composed of nails, screws, metal wedges, matchsticks...

Making an axe handle is lots of fun - you get to play with a wide range of saws, drawknives, rasps, spokeshaves, scrapers, and you don't have to stick to much of a plan - just follow the old carving advice to remove anything that isn't what you want.  

Having acquired this, I still find that my childhood preference of a convex bladed billhook for kindling chopping remains with me, so this hatchet is used infrequently.

BugBear


----------



## jimi43 (12 Jun 2012)

I look forward to the pics Aled....

BB...ah...the Cannock Hedgehog! Beautiful beast! I have been looking out for Whitehouse too...bound to find one sooner or later.

If you like your billhook and have want the best of both worlds...you have but five hours to secure your DREAM TOOL! :mrgreen: :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Aled Dafis (12 Jun 2012)

Oops, finger slipped, just bought an axe head.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (12 Jun 2012)

Aled Dafis":3g8v1hqy said:


> Oops, finger slipped, just bought an axe head.



Ah-ha....a bespoke handle opportunity!


----------



## jimi43 (12 Jun 2012)

Aled Dafis":1htojt8g said:


> Oops, finger slipped, just bought an axe head.



Come on then Aled....the link please!! :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## bugbear (13 Jun 2012)

jimi43":3hy3o33q said:


> I look forward to the pics Aled....
> 
> BB...ah...the Cannock Hedgehog! Beautiful beast! I have been looking out for Whitehouse too...bound to find one sooner or later.
> 
> ...



You may (or may not ) have wondered how I *knew* that I retained my preference for a convex bladed billhook...






Never seen a better.

BugBear (happy kindling maker)


----------



## jimi43 (13 Jun 2012)

bugbear":1f10abyi said:


> jimi43":1f10abyi said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to the pics Aled....
> ...



Please tell me that's not boxwood in that handle.... :shock: 

I cannot believe nobody bid on that one in the link...that's it...bootfair this weekend...hedgehog search! :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## bugbear (13 Jun 2012)

jimi43":sbp2xbb6 said:


> bugbear":sbp2xbb6 said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen a better.
> ...



The handle is good, tight grained beech. And (on the ebay hook) come on - who'd pay more than a quid for a billhook  ?

BugBear


----------



## Aled Dafis (18 Jun 2012)

jimi43":3pd8048j said:


> Aled Dafis":3pd8048j said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, finger slipped, just bought an axe head.
> ...



Even better, a pic of both. It took a bit of work on the "slack" bit of the linisher to grind an acceptable convex bevel, and then onto the hard felt wheel on the lathe to polish to a razor's edge.






The one with the knackered handle is an "Eagle" but has a crack at the edge that runs about 8mm into the axe, the other has no name, but sharpened up a treat...






Cheers
Aled


----------

